# Summer squash causes diarrhea?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Now it has gone from loose to yellowish liquid, so I am taking a stool sample to the vets. It can't be just from eating some squash two days ago.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> Now it has gone from loose to yellowish liquid, so I am taking a stool sample to the vets. It can't be just from eating some squash two days ago.


 COuld he have gotton into something else?? or maybe the squash just didnt agree with him??keep updates


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

They did fecal tests (floating and I guess under the microscope) and couldn't find anything. He was put on an antibiotic and something to make his stomach feel better (he has gas and groans sometimes). Diarrhea was still bad last he went-all bubbly liquidy looking and yellow (ewww)


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh wow poor boy! i hope today he feels much better?? Did the vet think the squash is to blame?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

They just speculated that he ate "something" as they didn't find anything in the fecal test (maybe some bacteria, I think). Today his stool was halfways normal so whatever I am giving him seems to be working (but I swear I still see little white round egg shaped things in his poop...)


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I'm a bit late in seeing this thread and no doubt your dog's problem is resolved by now. I hope it wasn't any type of parasite though.

A bit of advice for the future. If you want to add some vegetable to a dog's kibble, cook it first as you did. Then, pureeing it in a blender is helpful, because it's hard for a dog's digestive system to break it down.

Most important, I wouldn't give more than 1/4 cup of the squash mixed in with kibble for the first few times. Kibble is what I call "dead food" - no live enzymes and the dog hasn't been exposed to "live food". It takes a while to get used to. I'd probably never have vegetables be more than 25% of a total meal that is otherwise kibble.


----------

